# meedenken



## birder

One of the duties in an engineering job description is:

Het geven van input vvor afdelingsbeleid betreft hier *meedenken* in veranderingsprocessen gericht op operatie en organisatie

The meanings for *meedenken* that I have found cannot possibly fit (at least not smoothly).

Any help, please? Thank you.


----------



## Mr.360

How about ''to think along''?


----------



## birder

Well, that is certainly correct as far as a definition but does not seem to make smooth English.

BTW, welcome to the WR Forum


----------



## Mr.360

Thank you very much.

What about participation or involvement?


----------



## birder

"Participation" is perfect in this context. Thank you.


----------



## Mr.360

At your service.


----------



## George French

birder said:


> One of the duties in an engineering job description is:
> 
> Het geven van input vvor afdelingsbeleid betreft hier *meedenken* in veranderingsprocessen gericht op operatie en organisatie
> 
> The meanings for *meedenken* that I have found cannot possibly fit (at least not smoothly).
> 
> Any help, please? Thank you.


 
I used to find that the person who used meedenken in this way had no idea what this meedenker really would do...... Even worse in this case it is related to veranderingprocessen of an organisation.. A Molatov cocktail.... 

GF..

Denk even mee....  

A definition is ... helpen met het oplossen van een probleem.
Define what helpen really means:- if you can.......


----------

